# Florida state paramedic exam



## smalizia (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello Everybody, 
 Thanks for taking the time to help me out. I have taken the florida state paramedic test 3 times now and never have gotten over a 70, now i have to take a refresher course. Does anybody have any suggestions on where to take this course at or what the requirements are for the refresher. any help would be greatly appreciated. any other suggestions for the test or about the test would also be great 
thanks 
p.s. i have quizlet and rambling thoughts already.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 31, 2015)

Does the Florida exam show the areas where you are below competency? Perhaps your refresher instructor can help with extra guidance in those areas. I say it in every one of these threads, but I recommend JB learning/navigate test prep as it helps to reinforce areas where your knowledge maybe weak.


----------



## smalizia (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes it does show how you tested in different areas. ok i will looking into that. thanks.


----------



## colie0421 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi do you have rambling thoughts to share? I am a paramedic in ny and trying to move to florida. I have heard of rambling thoughts but cant find it anywhere. Can you send me the link or email it to me?


----------



## jdesanges20 (Sep 5, 2016)

smalizia said:


> Yes it does show how you tested in different areas. ok i will looking into that. thanks.


Have you taken the 2016 florida state exam ?


----------



## jdesanges20 (Sep 5, 2016)

smalizia said:


> Hello Everybody,
> Thanks for taking the time to help me out. I have taken the florida state paramedic test 3 times now and never have gotten over a 70, now i have to take a refresher course. Does anybody have any suggestions on where to take this course at or what the requirements are for the refresher. any help would be greatly appreciated. any other suggestions for the test or about the test would also be great
> thanks
> p.s. i have quizlet and rambling thoughts already.


----------

